# Rejected Account



## Uberzilla

Someone has been rejected without any reason???My friend has been rejected 2 days ago.even they don't send you e-mail to let you know,and don't answer on e-mails.He has driving since last year 4.8 rating.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

What does rejected mean? There are a variety of terms used here to describe what I think you're describing, and none of them are 'rejection'. Waitlisted? Deactivated? It's kind of unbelievable, are you sure this is what's happened to him?


----------



## Uberzilla

Uber driver account status show rejected look at


----------



## Dave P

Uberzilla, when you figure out why that happened please come back and tell us.


----------



## Dave P

I think this is going to turn out to be a background check issue. If your friend has been with Uber for a year, they may have run another check. i believe they are doing these every year now. Has you friend had any tickets, arrests, etc in the past year?


----------



## Uberzilla

No nothing his background and driver record is clean.what do you think r they doing new background check ?


----------



## Dave P

Part of the agreement Uber has with the California Public Utilities Commission, that allow them to operate state wide requires "
continued proof of insurance, Department of Motor Vehicle checks, and national criminal 
background checks." This means that they have to do these on a regular basis.


----------



## Uberzilla

Yes but why rejected the account,he cant log in and drive.


----------



## Dave P

Tell you friend to email support


----------



## Uberzilla

He did on Friday.still nothing lol


----------



## grams777

Uberzilla said:


> Uber driver account status show rejected


pretty sure rejected means deactivated, like in a serious way.


----------



## Uberzilla

Wierd


----------



## arklan

that sucks, big time. hope your friend gets it figured out. i'd hate having no explination.


----------



## PocketPower

If you contact your local support team I'm sure they will solve this problem and let you know what's going on, just be patient. I had the same problem


----------



## grams777

Does everyone just starting out still want to go out and buy a new car just for UberX? I really don't know if I can still drive from day to day until I go online / into driver mode.


----------



## Uberzilla

they email back but,ridiculous answer.many cancellations on riders thats why he rejected,but with new updated app all the time we have problems its pop up call you accept it,you see then you're offline or you're again waiting for new call and system count on you canceled rider lol


----------



## PocketPower

My suggestion is keep your current car, your not an an employee of uber, uber partnership policy is not very stable at the moment.

You are an independent contractor, unless uber provide partners a long term employment.

Dismissal account status can be anytime without a formal warning, if by any chance your waitlist rejected deactivated it really takes time to put your status back to active.

In Japan and maybe some other countries some establishment we have lifetime employment, you don't need to worry too much about losing your job.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

My account was just put on WAITLIST randomly. "Insurance doc not clearly visible". I've suspected for a while that I was getting messages meant for another driver. I've resubmitted. If it's not cleared up in three days, I'm turning in the phone.


----------



## UberXNinja

troubleinrivercity said:


> My account was just put on WAITLIST randomly. "Insurance doc not clearly visible". I've suspected for a while that I was getting messages meant for another driver. I've resubmitted. If it's not cleared up in three days, I'm turning in the phone.


Please turn in your phone and go spread your troll vitriol elsewhere. You're one of the biggest whiners on this board, and if you really treat your passengers the way you say you do, you'll be doing the entire rideshare industry a favor by quitting.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

UberXNinja said:


> Please turn in your phone and go spread your troll vitriol elsewhere. You're one of the biggest whiners on this board, and if you really treat your passengers the way you say you do, you'll be doing the entire rideshare industry a favor by quitting.





UberXNinja said:


> I had two interesting fast food situations a few nights ago. On the first one the girl didn't like the way I positioned the vehicle at the Jack in the Box so she could order. She said drivers usually order for her. I told her I do it that way so the order doesn't get messed up and the money exchange is handled by her directly. She was acting like she was a princess and I was her chauffeur and servant.
> 
> And my last ride of the night was a 1:30 am ride to Taco Bell and back. Turns out Taco Bell was closed, so the girl was not happy with the $19.90 she had to pay Uber for the 4 mile / 16 minute round trip to a closed Taco Bell.
> 
> In your case, do you order their fast food, or do you let them order and pay from the back window? Is there any Uber guidance on this?


LMAO


----------



## kalo

UberXNinja said:


> Please turn in your phone and go spread your troll vitriol elsewhere. You're one of the biggest whiners on this board, and if you really treat your passengers the way you say you do, you'll be doing the entire rideshare industry a favor by quitting.


You've been driving a week? STFUYSFT


----------



## Raider

Why we fightin' ? I'm having a good day, just took some girl to the gyno and it was quite an interesting conversation...haha


----------



## kalo

Raider said:


> Why we fightin' ? I'm having a good day, just took some girl to the gyno and it was quite an interesting conversation...haha


I haven't been driving, just came back to see what you were all talking about. The little Ninja is annoying. Well the gyno conversation must have been not quite as good as the one I heard coming from my back seat one early eve. The semi-drunk couple both talking about the sex acts they were or were not going to do to each other. What he was going to do to her vajayjay, whether she was going to let him do that, he might get to do that but only if he did another thing.. Lots of negotiating going on.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Hahah yeah, young couples are pretty much the nicest part of my night. They're so unbelievably cute with each other.


----------



## LuLu

kalo said:


> I haven't been driving, just came back to see what you were all talking about. The little Ninja is annoying. Well the gyno conversation must have been not quite as good as the one I heard coming from my back seat one early eve. The semi-drunk couple both talking about the sex acts they were or were not going to do to each other. What he was going to do to her vajayjay, whether she was going to let him do that, he might get to do that but only if he did another thing.. Lots of negotiating going on.


Ahhh, to be young again. Well, I did get the girls taking topless selfies in the back seat on the 4th!


----------



## LuLu

Raider said:


> Why we fightin' ? I'm having a good day, just took some girl to the gyno and it was quite an interesting conversation...haha


Gyno.....? Yikes


----------



## kalo

LuLu said:


> Ahhh, to be young again. Well, I did get the girls taking topless selfies in the back seat on the 4th!


Now I would be up for that...


----------



## LookyLou

Maybe a **** in loo of tips policy is in order.


----------



## Just Some Guy




----------



## Maestro68

I was rejected even before start working for Uber!!! I have a 100% clean driving record,clean civil(criminal) record even have a concealed pistol licence,chauffeur licence and 2014 brand new SUV!
Here's what I received from Uber:
As you know, we ordered a background report from Hirease, Inc., with your authorization, in connection with your request to have access to the Uber Technologies, Inc. App to accept trip requests. Hirease then sent you an email which stated that Rasier decided not to accept your request to enter an independent contractor relationship with Uber. That email also included a summary of your rights under federal law, including your right to dispute the accuracy and completeness of information contained in the background report.
It saying that Hirease sent me Email - They NEVER did sending me anything!
I feal like I was discriminated ...


----------



## Subaruber

Similiar case happened to me , I just drive with Uber like 4 days , waited almost 2 months to get active. My last rating was 4.43 .....last 7 trips was 5's/ Emailed them , They just replied that my account can be reactivated. 

I have a feeling that UBER was a scumbag company, few weeks ago but i never thought it will be that soon and it will be that kind of mysterious.


----------



## Subaruber

Maestro68 said:


> I was rejected even before start working for Uber!!! I have a 100% clean driving record,clean civil(criminal) record even have a concealed pistol licence,chauffeur licence and 2014 brand new SUV!
> Here's what I received from Uber:
> As you know, we ordered a background report from Hirease, Inc., with your authorization, in connection with your request to have access to the Uber Technologies, Inc. App to accept trip requests. Hirease then sent you an email which stated that Rasier decided not to accept your request to enter an independent contractor relationship with Uber. That email also included a summary of your rights under federal law, including your right to dispute the accuracy and completeness of information contained in the background report.
> It saying that Hirease sent me Email - They NEVER did sending me anything!
> I feal like I was discriminated ...


It happened to me too. THey were wrongly signed me on Indiana uber , even i lives in Houston. i think uber didnt really care about people's personal information and privacy.......It took me 2 months to get approved and then i get deactivated on 4.43 rating. 3 days later........ with no significant reason. ....


----------



## Eric S.

Had a 4.67 and was given 30 day trial period to improve. I average over 4.8. After the period ends a few days later..I'm deactivated without warning. I make my case to support staff that had written to me in the past about this issue. They never address the points I make. They just say sorry system gives you this ratingell I guess they expected me to move my yearly rating over 4.7. That was mathmatically imporssible with the all the trips I have taken. 99.9% percent of international companies first of all wouldn't can someone that was .02 (2 one hundreths away from desired goal ) If had a 4.2 or lower I could totally understand them canning me but this only reinforced that their strategy business plan is to get rid of veteran drivers they know too much.
Also heard that UberSUV if you pay soneone off on the inside, you got yourself a 4.8.


----------



## LAuberX

So Eric, what is your 365 rating, or the rating for the last 500 trips? My understanding is that Uber only counts the last 500 trips and you must maintain 4.7

With the new dashboard I can see the same rating on the upper right corner that I can see on my driver app, but I can no longer see how many rides I have given....


----------



## Eric S.

yes you are correct. And my ratings did dip maybe 250 trips ago for a little while. But if I do 150 trips a month and averaged a 4.86 they didn't budge on the 500 average and i don't understand why not.


----------



## LAuberX

So what is your rating today?


----------



## Sandman

i found a website about rejected drivers filing claims against uber. I emailed them 10 minutes ago. its called Fair Pay 4 All. anyone else heard of this?


----------



## thehappytypist

If your rating is good my best guess is either they suddenly decided they don't like your documents or a rider reported an incident serious enough to deactivate you immediately. Since you haven't received a response for a while, I'm going to guess that it's been escalated.


----------



## Lidman

Raider said:


> Why we fightin' ? I'm having a good day, just took some girl to the gyno and it was quite an interesting conversation...haha


Because that's what ninja's do. It's quite entertaining.


----------



## sach8976

Actevet drivers partnars accunt


----------



## sach8976

Actevet drivers partnars accunt


----------



## Laura forsch

Uberzilla said:


> Someone has been rejected without any reason???My friend has been rejected 2 days ago.even they don't send you e-mail to let you know,and don't answer on e-mails.He has driving since last year 4.8 rating.


If there is truely no reason n your friend hasn't gotten it figured out....I went through this and got no where until I filed a complaint with the better business bureau on checkr....it's an error on their end and Uber can't do anything until they change it. And from what I found checkr is impossible to get passed computer generated responses so a real person can actually read the who message n investigate it N get it changed. Once I filed the complaint I think the background issue was referred in less then 24 hours...n then Uber was able to then activate my account again. Hope that helps


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Laura forsch said:


> If there is truely no reason n your friend hasn't gotten it figured out....I went through this and got no where until I filed a complaint with the better business bureau on checkr....it's an error on their end and Uber can't do anything until they change it. And from what I found checkr is impossible to get passed computer generated responses so a real person can actually read the who message n investigate it N get it changed. Once I filed the complaint I think the background issue was referred in less then 24 hours...n then Uber was able to then activate my account again. Hope that helps


The post was from 2014.


----------



## wunluv71

Maestro68 said:


> I was rejected even before start working for Uber!!! I have a 100% clean driving record,clean civil(criminal) record even have a concealed pistol licence,chauffeur licence and 2014 brand new SUV!
> Here's what I received from Uber:
> As you know, we ordered a background report from Hirease, Inc., with your authorization, in connection with your request to have access to the Uber Technologies, Inc. App to accept trip requests. Hirease then sent you an email which stated that Rasier decided not to accept your request to enter an independent contractor relationship with Uber. That email also included a summary of your rights under federal law, including your right to dispute the accuracy and completeness of information contained in the background report.
> It saying that Hirease sent me Email - They NEVER did sending me anything!
> I feal like I was discriminated ...


Concealed weapon license...



AuxCordBoston said:


> The post was from 2014.


Are we this bored to be bringing up posts from 2014???


----------

